# Rockets Draft 2004 - Chris Duhon!



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Pretty much what the Rockets are looking for right now. The only reason his draft value has dropped so much since his sophomore year is because he has struggled to score, and has shown some moments of weaknesses. The Rockets don't need a scoring PG, we need someone who has court vision and can move the ball around the perimeter when not dropping it down to Yao (Rockets are last in the league in APG). I have watched him in 3 games this year and he looks like someone who can adapt very well to Gumby's system. Here are some comments from DraftCity.com and NBADraft.net:



> Strengths: Has great imagination/confidence/intelligence on the floor. Knocks down 3's with a picture perfect jumpshot. A relentless defender, a 'ballhawk'. Really excels at point guard duties, setting up teammates, ball handling, controlling the action, taking defenders off the dribble, and can get to the rim and finish. Great character and work ethic. Extremely quick, gifted athlete. Contrary to what some might tell you, has good leaping ability.
> 
> Weaknesses: Strength. Not as strong as Jason Williams. Can't physically wear down opponents with his strength, but conditioning will improve this. Can be too unselfish.





> Strengths:
> Very trustworthy ball handler; good court vision; very tenacious defender; very tough and durable as he plays nearly the whole game and dives for every loose ball within a five foot radius of him; unselfish as they come; excellent leadership skills; good fundamental technique on shots from everywhere on the court, but… (see weaknesses); very strong upper body, yet still very quick; seems to be coacheable.
> 
> Weaknesses:
> Very inconsistent scoring abilities (went from being one of the top outside threats in the conference as a sophomore, to being the most detrimental scoring option to his own team as a junior); showed signs of having good basketball instincts as an underclassman but again caused major doubts about this as a junior (starting to show this again this year though); despite bulkiness and toughness, Duhon has not done much rebounding this year.


The Rockets are paying around $20 million in salary to their 3 PF's (Cato, Taylor and Weatherspoon), so don't expect them to be sizing up any big men for the draft. It's clear their priority is a PG, since they have a pretty decent group of perimeter shooters (Pike, JJackson, Mobley, Nachbar).

The biggest problem the Rockets face is his value soaring during the pre draft camps and a Toronto/Clippers/Detroit like team snatching him up. We could also see teams like the Lakers and Pacers moving up in the draft to have a grab at one of the PG's. Very strong PG class, with Nelson, Gordon, Harris, Felton and foreign prospects as well. 

Telfair and Livingston will go to college.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Is he the guy at Duke?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> Is he the guy at Duke?


Yes.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Played big against NC today... well controlled game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think Chris Duhon would definitely be a great fit for the Rockets. IMO, any pass-oriented back-up PG would be a great addition to the Rockets, because it can move Francis off-the ball in the clutch and still know that he has someone to get him the rock. I also think Duhon might use the workouts to get himself back into the lower half of the first round.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I think Duhon has a long way to go before he can be a solid NBA PG. Is experience at Duke will certainly help, but I don't like his jump shot at all, and he doesn't seem to be a great penetrator.


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm not real big on Chris Duhon, but he might make a nice PG for the Rockets. What pick do the Rockets have? I thought they didn't have a 1st rounder. Duhon does play hard defense, plays smart, pretty good passer, but I always thought he was over rated.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Duhon is playing solid basketball for Duke. He isn't putting up alot of points in the NCAA tournament but he is a great floor general who is racking up the assists and rebounding as well. Will be very interesting to see how he does again Xavier and UConn (Assuming they beat Alabama).


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

He's a great team player who reminds me of Battier with his Bball IQ and team play. He may not be the best player on the court, but he will be one of the smartest and one who would rather not score all year if it meant he could help his team win a championship.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Duhon is playing solid basketball for Duke. He isn't putting up alot of points in the NCAA tournament but he is a great floor general who is racking up the assists and rebounding as well. Will be very interesting to see how he does again Xavier and UConn (Assuming they beat Alabama).


I agree with your description of Duhon. I think he would be a nice second round pick up for the team. He helped shut down Sato and cool off Chalmers in last night's win over Xavier.


----------



## Trip (Mar 25, 2004)

Say we pick him, but he won't develop unless Francis is traded. It's evident that Francis and Mobley have to stay in the game for us to be successful, thus the 40mpg's. Tito Maddox was considered to be full of potential, but he never blossomed with our deep guard rotation. Drafting a big man is most needed.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Chris Duhon plays his final NCAA game in a losing effort against UConn. Couldn't shut down Ben Gordon, but Gordon had all kinds of problems guarding him. 

Everyone is expecting Duhon to slip into the 2nd round, but after all the hype he has received from college analysts and Duke's strong showing under his leadership, he will be taken in the first round. If not by the Rockets, then by a team like the Pistons or Spurs who need a solid backup PG.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Duhon is one of the few point guards in the draft I'm familiar with. I still don't think he's first round but he would be a good second round pick up. He knows how to get the ball to the big men.


----------

